# jim, please provide me with some help



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think its called hair algea, its growing on my whysteria. near the top of the tank too. it pops up almost every day on a few leafs, i take them off and throw them away. bam, next day therese some more on a different leaf. theyre about.5-.75" long and a darker shade of green. help, this is pissing me off.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Have you tried algae destroyer for planted tanks? Hair algae are pretty hard to get rid of and I had the same problem too. They eventually went away when my plants went nuts and started growing like crazy and outcompeted them for nutrients. If you choose to go with algae destroyer, be sure you get the one that's safe for planted tanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> i think its called hair algea, its growing on my whysteria. near the top of the tank too. it pops up almost every day on a few leafs, i take them off and throw them away. bam, next day therese some more on a different leaf. theyre about.5-.75" long and a darker shade of green. help, this is pissing me off.


 Please describe in detail your setup and if possible post some pics.Hairy algae is a difficult one.....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have 37w of light, i use leafzone every week as recomended, and i have one of those diy co2 thingeys. i dont want to risk using that algae destroyer crap, it killed all the fish in my comm. tank once....


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

did you by any chance overdose? What kind of fish did you have in the tank prior? Ive personally never tried using algae destroyer. The hair algae comes and goes in my tank. When the water sprites in my tank starts taking off, the hair algae disappears.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, i do 15 ml of leafzone each week. my water sprite has really taken off in teh past week, maybe 5 or so inches of growth..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

but my water sprite never gets it, just whysteria. dont know why


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

well in my experience having both plants in my tank, water sprites grow alot faster than water wysteria. It could be that because they grow so fast that they absorb the nutrients around them faster and since wysteria grows so slow they might absorb less nutrients allowing for hair algae to grow on them. This is just a guess. Maybe jim has an explanation. Good luck


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

my whysteria grows like a weed. atleast 4 or so inches a week


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Can you get some pics of your tank? It must be the co2 you're using because my wysteria only grows an inch in a week or 2 if im lucky. My water sprites on the other hand is growing out of my tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it has just bloomed really fast. here it is two weeks ago


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

notice the water sprite on the far left how much it grew in two weeks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and here it is today


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and that last pic is of after i just trimmed all of this off


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cheap diy co2 system


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Holy crap







That's friggin crazy. My wysteria barely ever grows. I wonder if its because I have too much water sprites competing for nutrients or maybe I need a co2 injector. That's a nice setup you got there


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks, the water sprite now probabally makes up about 25 or 30% of the volume of plants in tehre even though i have like 8 whysteria plants. i have to cut the whysteria almost every day because it reachese teh top so fast and that makes hair algae grow fast...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

jim.... help....


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Try fertilizing a little less.Or get some algea eating shrimp or fish.Try to let some water sprite float on the top for a few days till you see the algea going away.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol, my compressus lets nothing live with him other than plants


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

how many hours you leave the lights on?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

12 on, 12 off.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> 12 on, 12 off.


 lower the time to 10 hours.your plants are not high demanding on light.............


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

will do


----------

